# When To Install New Drive



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

If I buy a new Direct DVR, and plan to upgrade it with a single 160GB drive, should I activate the DVR first, the perform the upgrade, or just install the new drive in the new DVR and then activate. Logic would tell me to activate it first so the saved image will reflect an activated unit, but ???


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

And by activating first you willknow that everything is working properly...


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, definitely activate it first before doing any drive upgrades.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Make sure it's not the new DirecTV R15 DVR .... this one doesn't use Tivo software and the drive cannot be upgraded.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Make sure it's not the new DirecTV R15 DVR .... this one doesn't use Tivo software and the drive cannot be upgraded.


I ordered a new R10 from Weaknees.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

I recently resurrected a dead drive within a DSR6000. Initially 3 years ago, I added a 60GB with a stock 40GB.

The original 40GB started making whining noises, then finally took a crap.

I used the PTVupgrade $20 CD and installed a Compusa 100GB drive (when I opened it a 120GB was inside, thanks maxtor) and wholla!

Done.

The DSR6000 appears faster with the 7200RPM drive, 8MB cache.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

IOTP said:


> I recently resurrected a dead drive within a DSR6000. Initially 3 years ago, I added a 60GB with a stock 40GB.
> 
> The original 40GB started making whining noises, then finally took a crap.
> 
> ...


I went through two, new drives for the T-60 in the process of diagnosing the problem. Also went back to a 5 year old image that was known to be good. Weaknees thinks the problem is on the motherboard. That's when I gave up and ordered a new DVR.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

That's too bad. Hopefully you didn't get one of those R15s. I do have another DSR6000 with a dead drive up in the attic not being used.


----------

